# Shelving in the laundry room!



## Bob Masters (Jan 11, 2008)

Your wife must love you........


----------



## JDuc (Jan 10, 2008)

I am the wife...


----------



## Bob Masters (Jan 11, 2008)

Well then. You got any sisters like you ? Ha Ha Ha...........

That's excellent !!!


----------



## JDuc (Jan 10, 2008)

nope - no sisters.

I wanted shelves inside in the climate controlled air to store all of my automotive detailing gear, fiberglass resin and body filler, etc.

I'm tired of spending all that money on good products, only to have the shelf life reduced by being stored outside.

 I can also keep all of my computer components there for trouble shooting my CarPC installs.


----------



## gma2rjc (Nov 21, 2008)

JDuc said:


> I am the wife...


:laughing:


----------

